# Blue Green Algae toxicity



## anglermama (Mar 12, 2010)

My dog started having seizures yesterday out of the blue and was unable to stand, and was shaking. I ran him to the vet who diagnosed him with Blue Green Algae Toxicity. Is there any one on here who can help me out with this?? I was told the algae in our pond was planktonic algae and to treat it with Cutrine Plus...which we had been doing. This is the water that is pumped into our house. We do not drink it but it is used for everything else. Is there a place I can get the water tested to know for sure what we are dealing with? I am at a total loss of where to even begin to make this all right. Luckily my pup is a fighter and beat the odds with very minimal damage done to his liver and neurological system. If you can give me info please call 419-467-2850 Heather 
Thanks so much!


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Call the local health department and have them test the water. Go from there.


----------



## garryc (Jan 21, 2006)

You should worry about yourselves more than the dogs.

http://blog.dhec.co.za/2011/03/blue-green-algae-and-alzheimers-disease/

http://www.rense.com/general64/alznd.htm

http://www.news-medical.net/news/2005/04/05/9008.aspx


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

The best advice I can give you is: 

Nutrient reduction from runoff, either stop the source of nutrients or filter with vegetation strips.

Alum: Search back through my posts. I put together a how to a few years ago. This will remove the nutrients that the blue-green algae thrives on.

Do not apply more Cutrine until nutrients are reduced. Blue-green algae can give off more toxins when being treated with algaecide. The safest method is to starve it to death.

Aerate the pond.


----------



## 4grandpa (Sep 26, 2012)

now thats sumthin ya dont hear about everyday! i wish i had an answer for ya!


----------

